# 1911's in the $200.-$250. used range? (.22)



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gun show this weekend in my area that ill be going to. I have a couple Thompson centerfire black powder rifles im looking to trade and a colt black powder revolver copy.

The rifles i have are in pretty good condition i think i can get about $200.-$250. for each not sure on the revolver.

I know i want a 1911-.22 but im not really sure yet what would be in this price range used i should look for.

I went today to a local historically accurate goods store, they sell historic clothing and guns and stuff and he had a chiappa 1911.22 and it didnt look to bad but he wanted all 3 of my guns for it on a trade. First ide heard of chiappa and i hadnt done any research on them yet. I will say it looked well built though.

So in the $200. $250. range what should i start looking at? Im just looking for a full size .22 that looks and feels full size but shoots the cheap .22 for my nephew, my sister and at the end of the day plinking around or at the range when im out of real ammo.

I usually take a 357, 9mm and .22 but this MK1 is getting boring to shoot, it shoots VERY good dont get me wrong but ive just shot it so much i want a new flavor.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

The only 1911 22LR you will find for<$250 will be a used one, if you can even find one. The Chiappa is an OK gun; they can be real picky about ammo. You can find Citadel & Cimarron 1911 22LRs, but they are made by Chiappa. Next up in 1911's would be GSG, Sig Sauer or Umarex/Colt and they all go for $350 to $400+ depending on the model.

You can find 22LR pistols in your price range, but they most likely will not be 1911s.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well my guns are used so i thought ide put a sign on mine as i wonder around looking for the used .22s at the show.

I thought ide make a list and start looking for those on my list.

The guy at the historical store said "it needs high velocity LR ammo only" which made me wonder about how finicky it is about ammo.

If i have to buy the best .22 ammo then i might as well just shoot the 9mm.

The whole point is to have fun shooting fairly cheap ammo but i dont want something that jams up every other round.

Why cant they make a good reliable 1911 shoot .22? most 1911-22s seem to be hit and miss.

I guess it doesnt have to be the 1911 but i want something 1911 ish semi-auto but not a revolver and not MK1-2-3 because i already have one. Something full size


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

There are some full sized 22LR guns that are in your budget like the Barretta Neos or the Smith & Wesson 22A. Phoenix Arms HP22A has a 5" barrel model that (you can see here: Grabagun.com Phoenix Arms Deluxe Range Master KT 22 LR 3 inch Black Online Gun Store ). There's more out there, just too many to mention here.

As far as ammo costs, CCI Mini Mags or the AR Tactical are probably the best buy because for cost, accuracy and reliability they are second to none. 100 rounds is still a LOT less expensive that 9MM.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

All 3 of those guns are the worst looking guns to me. Ive never liked the looks of the neos, the other 2 just look out of proportion. If i have to pay a little more to get a gun that i like thats fine. I dont think i could stand to look at either of those 3 lol

I like the baretta 89 about the only baretta ive ever liked


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Wife just picked up an ISSC M22. 
Seems to be solid weapon - first range trip - 150 rnds CCI Stingers. Had 1 Fail to fire (ammo), and 1 or 2 Feed failures. Accuracy decent. Basically similar to a Glock 19 as far as dimensions.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

What did you give for the ISSC? Reviews on it are about 50/50 ill put it on my list to look for.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

A bit under $250 -- probably could have gone cheaper on-line but maybe not with transfer.... Supporting a LGS trying to help him stay in business.
Yeah I saw some of the reviews and so far have had no issues at all. Plan on running a minimum of 500 rnds of Stingers then we'll try cheaper. So far so good.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

BowerR64 said:


> All 3 of those guns are the worst looking guns to me. Ive never liked the looks of the neos, the other 2 just look out of proportion. If i have to pay a little more to get a gun that i like thats fine. I dont think i could stand to look at either of those 3 lol
> 
> I like the baretta 89 about the only baretta ive ever liked


You didn't say you wanted a good looking gun too! LOL!

The Barretta and the S&W aren't the prettiest guns, the Phoenix is not so bad. If paying more than you planned means getting a gun you like, it is worth the extra. My Sig Sauer 1911 22lr does it for me.


----------

